# Chamber Pieces Similar to Beethoven's Kreutzer Sonata



## Bevo

Hello everyone. Quite frankly, I'm not extremely versed in a lot of chamber music, with the exception of Haydn's String Quartets. Granted, I know what it is and do listen to some here and there, but it's not my first choice. I'm more of an orchestral/symphonic type of person. Anyways, my question here is if anyone has any suggestions for a piece or specific movement that is similar to the opening movement of Beethoven's Kreutzer Sonata, because I love that piece? So much energy, excitement, and emotion blended together. Please take note that I'm specifically asking about the first movement. Suggestions can be from any composer(s), but some preferences for me are nothing with asymmetrical themes/melodies (such as plenty of Brahms's music), no atonal music, such as stuff often found from the twentieth century, and preferably in a minor key. I'm not ruling out everything by Brahms or everything from the twentieth century, just those common characteristics of both. Yes, yes, I know these are some steep requirements, but those are common features that are absent in most of the music I listen to. Anyways, I look forward to hearing back from you all. Thanks in advance! :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

Well, there aren't many pieces like the Kreutzer! But here's a long shot -- Shostakovich's Piano Quintet. Different idiom, but maybe a match in intensity.


----------



## Blancrocher

I'd recommend Bach's 2nd Partita, in particular the glorious Chaconne.






Welcome to the forum, btw.


----------



## Guest

Blancrocher said:


> I'd recommend Bach's 2nd Partita, in particular the glorious Chaconne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum, btw.


Beautifully played, Hilary!


----------



## Guest

For comparison:


----------



## Skilmarilion

You may enjoy Beethoven's 3rd Cello Sonata.

For some reason I've always found it to be kind of 'complimentary' to the Kreutzer Sonata.


----------



## joen_cph

Concentrating on some violin+piano pieces, some other interesting ones contrasting meditative and turbulent sections in a vaguely similar way:

*Schubert*: Fantasia in C - 



*Debussy*: Sonata, with Gitlis & Argerich (an exceptional performance) 



*Medtner*: Sonata 3 



*Enescu*: Sonata 3 (a very fine performance here: 




)


----------



## hpowders

Sorry. But the first movement of the Kreutzer Sonata is unique. There is NOTHING else at all like it.


----------



## Mandryka

hpowders said:


> Sorry. But the first movement of the Kreutzer Sonata is unique. There is NOTHING else at all like it.


Correct.

adclshbncfasilfcvgbaskfchnsl/vcn\szdl;vmn


----------



## Bevo

Blancrocher said:


> I'd recommend Bach's 2nd Partita, in particular the glorious Chaconne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum, btw.


Hey, I'm not as versed in Baroque music because I personally prefer the Classical and Romantic eras, but this was a wonderful surprise! I do believe that I've heard this piece, or at least heard OF it, but it's been a long time. I can hear spots where there are some similarities, but it a different jewel of it's own (yet a jewel none the less)! But thank you very much for reacquainting me with this wonderful composition. And that was beautiful interpretation and performance! Thank you very much!


----------



## Bevo

Skilmarilion said:


> You may enjoy Beethoven's 3rd Cello Sonata.
> 
> For some reason I've always found it to be kind of 'complimentary' to the Kreutzer Sonata.


Hey, although I can't quite associate this piece with the Kreutzer Sonata, in terms of similarity, I do own a recording of this piece and it is one of my favorites! I love it, just in a different way than the Kreutzer Sonata. I can understand considering it as being "complimentary" though. Great ear!! Thanks for the suggestion anyways!!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

I think Beethoven's 'Ghost' Trio is quite similar in style to the Kreutzer Sonata.


----------

